# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Pijn in rechterarm

## Sylvia93

Hooi!

Ik heb al sinds afgelopen maandag ´s avonds als ik probeer te slapen in bed een pijn in mijn rechterarm, ik lig er niet op en het rare is dat ik overdag nergens last van heb!!
Het is echt een dood gevoel wat ik in mijn arm voel vanaf mn elleboog tot mn pols voel ik niet meer alleen maar een soort gevoel dat er iemand aan mn elleboog trekt en iemand aan mn pols... op dat moment voel ik ook een heel tintelig gevoel in mn vingers. Ik vind het eerlijk gezegd een beetje eng, vooral omdat ik dit al een paar dagen heb en alleen maar als ik probeer te slapen! Ik heb dit al aan mn ouders gevraagd maar die zeggen: 'het is vast groeipijn'.
Is dit dan echt groeipijn? Weet iemand hier misschien wat meer vanaf?


liefs, xxx

----------


## katje45

Hoi Nietboeiend,

Het gevoel wat jij beschrijft met dat dode gevoel , tintelingen en pijn kan ook komen als je strakke mouwen aan je shirts hebt. Het kan zijn dat de zenuw bij je elleboog dan erg oppervlakkig loopt en is dan net zoals bij bv een slapend been als die verkeerd ligt ahw wat afgeklemd wordt. Dus draag je shirts met strakke mouwen probeer dan een tijdje wat lossere te dragen en kijk hoe het dan gaat.

Lijkt mij niet met groeipijn te maken hebben. 
En vertrouw je het niet, neem dan contact op met je huisarts

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi!

Ik draag eigenlijk heel weinig strakke mouwen, ik heb meestal een t-shirt aan, met een vest erover maar die heeft niet bepaald strakke mouwen. Maar ik heb ook al wat goed nieuws, ik heb dit echt meer dan een week gehad iedere nacht, maar gister inene totaal niet meer! Dus ik hoop dat het zo blijft :Wink: 

liefs,

----------


## katje45

Hoi,

Gelukkig dat het opeens over is. En gelukkig ook niet door strakke mouwen.

----------


## Sylvia93

Haha ja idd,
wel een beetje raar, dr een week last van hebben, en dan maar denken hmm laat ik het eens vragen en het is opeens over!!  :Wink: 

liefs,

----------


## Agnes574

Kan ook aan je lighouding en/of kussen liggen...dat er even een zenuw bekneld raakte.
Kan idd ook wel een groeipijntje geweest zijn hoor!
Ben in ieder geval héél blij voor je dat je er geen last meer van hebt!!

Knuff Ag Xx

----------


## Sylvia93

hee!

Dat zou idd wel kunnen, ik sta algemeen bekend om mn rare houdingen 's nachts als ik in bed lig te slapen :Wink: 
Maarja, de laatste 2 nachten geen last meer gehad dus ik hoop dat het zo blijft!

knuffff xxx

----------


## hasie

heej ik heb zelf oook heel erg last vn mijn rechter arm, hoe dat komt zou ik echt nt weten. mijn hand is nu al 2dagen heel erg opgezwollen. had dit 4maandjes ongeveer ook toen ben k naar mn huisarts geweest en kreeg er medicijnen voor. maar nu heb ik het weer, en als k ga slapen dan voel ik de pijn! ik vind het echt eng..

----------


## Agnes574

Kan ook aan je nek liggen...vraag raad aan een arts..huisartsen schrijven naar mijn mening te vlug niet-helpende medicatie (troep) voor.
Vraag hulp en laat het goed onderzoeken!!!
Sterkte
Xx

----------


## eypst1818

ik heb dat ook ik heb pijn van mijn pink tot aan mijn elleboog, het is pricies een pees, spier of ader, ik weet het zelf niet maar als ik er op duw is het veschrikkelijk het is aan de zijkant van mijn arm weet iemand wat het misschien kan zijn?

----------


## Sylvia93

@Eypst1818,

Je post is al van een paar maanden terug, dus weet je zelf misschien al wat je mankeerde?

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

